# Moving to Moda



## Soxgolf00 (Apr 25, 2014)

I have accepted a job at a local english school and will be living in Moda. I made some friends already that live in the Kadikoy and Bostanci area (where the school is). I want to try to get a bank account and a cell phone. I heard that you couldn't get those until I get the work visa papers. The school will process those but they take weeks to come in. 

I don't want my money sitting in my apartment and I dont want to spend a fortune refilling a prepaid phone. My friend said that he would open up an account in his name and get me a second card with my name. He would also do that for a phone. While I trust him as a friend, I don't trust anyone with my money or my personal contact information. 

Any way around that for the first couple of months before I get the visa?

I am arriving on July 1st.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Bank account should not be a problem, but you can't open an account online. They will ask for ID - your passport will be needed when you go to the bank.

For the phone, you will need to show a proof of residence (bills, rental agree ent, etc). Let your friend handle that piece until you are fully settled.


----------



## Roger that! (Jun 26, 2014)

You can open a bank account only with your temporary Turkish ID number which is provided by the residence permit. Wihtout a temporary Turkish ID for the foreigners you can't apply to have a bank account. 

You can still register your own prepaid sim card with your own passport and no need a residence permit for that. There are some promotions taking place in various forms in prepaid cards. Therefore you do not need to have a sim card with monthly payments.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a Turkish SIM (bought along with a new phone). Nobody asked me for my residence visa, which anyway I don't have. I paid for the phone in full and signed up to a monthly prepaid data plan (which I usually pay online). For the bank account, I just needed a Kimlik number, for which I needed to show ID and a photo. Again, no residence visa requested but I was there in person. Both of these can easily be done in a single day, on your first day of arrival if necessary.


----------



## AlibabaMuslima (Aug 3, 2014)

Soxgolf00 said:


> I have accepted a job at a local english school and will be living in Moda. I made some friends already that live in the Kadikoy and Bostanci area (where the school is). I want to try to get a bank account and a cell phone. I heard that you couldn't get those until I get the work visa papers. The school will process those but they take weeks to come in.
> 
> I don't want my money sitting in my apartment and I dont want to spend a fortune refilling a prepaid phone. My friend said that he would open up an account in his name and get me a second card with my name. He would also do that for a phone. While I trust him as a friend, I don't trust anyone with my money or my personal contact information.
> 
> ...


Well, as it happened... with me, is necessary - also - a 'paper' related with your number of tax contributor. So, you must go to the tax Services and request from the officers to get a number. İs very easy. no more than 5 minutes. They make your registration and... they give you a simple sheet of paper (A4) with your... official number (tax number). i think that they need these document to the register of the bank computers. good look and a happy life in Turkey.


----------

